# Altolamp Fire Fin Spawn.



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

My Wild Altolamprologus Compressicep "Fire Fin' spawned for the first time about 5 days ago. Today I went in to see it the fry are ready to be taken out and they were. She chose a piece of lace rock, with a small crater in it just big enough for her to fit in, to breed in. Not the 5 shells or breeding caves i have in there. She chose a rock. So I got a egg tumbler ready to put the fry in, sense they still had yolk sacks, and a Tupperware to poor the fry into before they were going to be put in the tumbler. Just so that I would not lose any. Everything went well and got all the fry out of the rock and in the tumbler and there are about 90 fry in there tried to get a picture of them but it hard, here are a couple. Also here are two pics of the father. He as some great reds in his fins.


































Jon-e


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Congrats Jon-e!
its so exciting! but when they start growing.. going to take a while :lol: 
got a tank shot?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ya I have breed some white calvus before took almost a year before they were an inch, but it's worth waiting  
They are only in a 29 gallon, I thought it was too small for them but it works i guess.
They are in there with a pair of wild xeno ornatipinnis, and 5 small fronts that I'm holding for a friend. The comps are still hiding, from when i was in the tank.
Here's the tank not too impressive.










Jon-e


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ya I have breed some white calvus before took almost a year before they were an inch, but it's worth waiting  
They are only in a 29 gallon, I thought it was too small for them but it works i guess.
They are in there with a pair of wild xeno ornatipinnis, and 5 small fronts that I'm holding for a friend. The comps are still hiding, from when i was in the tank.
Here's the tank not too impressive.










Jon-e


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

sorry hit submit twice


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

you need a background :wink:

oo.. me like sandies
btw whats that circular thing on the left?
looks like a sponge filter that doesnt have a air tube.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

it is a sponge and it does just, well look


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is a pic of the hole they spawned in. It was covered by another rock.










Day two - counted fry and there are 83 of them  
have only lost one fry, well it was never fertilized so it does not count.










Jon-e


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Day four - Well eveythings going fine. The power even went out for about 4 hour still have all 83 of them. 
Here's a pic, there eyes are almost fully developed


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

I've been told that Doug Conkling from Reserve Stock Cichlids has been able to get his Calvus and Comp fry to an inch within 3 months. Apparently his automatic water change system changes 10% of the tank water daily so that would definitely contribute to the rapid growth.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

I will have to try it out. Thanks for the info :thumb:

I live like a few miles away from Sam Chin from rockymountaincichlids.com. They have some of the best quality in fish around. Great group of people


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Just another pic of the fry
eyes fully in now


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

Sweet! Those firefins are awesome, congratulations.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

BAD @$$!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

that is so cool!


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

thank you everyone     
I will keep posting pics of them as they grow.
Its crazy how fast the fry grow too.

O and still have not lost a single one :thumb:


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Awesome... congratulations.


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

ur so lucky


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

Very cool man. Congrats... I'd love to start breeding some Calvus. Hope it can happen for me like it has for you!!


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

"YA, WE CAN SWIM TODAY!"


----------



## norman29 (Sep 25, 2007)

nice fry you got there Congratulations...
BTW how big are your comp when they start breeding?


----------



## gedtranter (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with what Torontoraptorsfan said about growth rates. My gold face comps bred last year, I raised about 150 fry. Everything you read about comps says they grow so slowy, including the fry. I didn't really find this, I had a similar growth rate after 12 weeks, maybe not quite as much. But it was certainly a different experience to what I been led to expect. They were no more slow than any other fish I have raised. I was doing a 50% water change every other day or so, the fish didn't mind the relatively large volume change and remained hungry and perky even straight after the changes.

Good work so far Furcifer, commit yourself to a regular water change / cleaning regime and you will reap the rewards.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

When I was raising my Calvus black fry I had daily schedule to syphon the detritus and 5-6 meals a day plus water changes 3-4 times a week. I gotta say, they were growing faster than my friend's :lol:

Good luck. :thumb:


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Cute fry!
my friends fry always seem to grow faster then mine because he has has strict schedules for the feedings and water changes. me on the other hand.. just feed when i feel like it.

they are growing fast!
keep up the good work! :thumb:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. the fry will be moving in to there 20 long today. Also still have all 83, have not lost a single one  . I'm going to be doing a 25% water change every third day and they will be givin NLS grow "crushed up" twice a day and cyclops once a day, and also once a week some frozen baby brine.

norman29 i'm not sure when they started breeding, mine are W/C. the male is around 4 inch and the female is about 2 1/2 inch. In the past I have had some F1 comps breed at 2 inch.

Here's a new pick before the go in there new home.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

lol they look like my occie fry :lol:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

they do. but there only a little over a week old and occies would be like a month :lol: 
I moved them into the 20 long and the tank is so big for them, you can bearly see them, they are the same color as the sand


----------

